# LOST DOG!!!



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

me and ryfly went after grouse today. when we got about 50 yards away from the truck star was gone. looked for 3 or 4 hours.. nothing. White and orange pointer. 2 orange collars on her neck with a bell. .. up farmington canyon close to where the gate is and the road splits... 50 dollar reward. call me if you find her. Carson 801-682-6893


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

Carson, go back to where you parked your vehicle and wait. I'll bet she shows up. I lost my young setter twice on grouse hunts...once for about 8 hours. She made her way back to the truck. Thoughts and prayers with you, buddy. It's an anxious time!

Rob


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

I did that.. we are not going sage hen hunting tomorrow and going up there when it gets light. i hope she is there. this is the worst feeling ever.


----------



## ppk (Jul 16, 2008)

I think that is the wrong number for you. CHECK KSL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

I believe you're right PPK


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

Carson, did you find her??? That KSL ad seemed promising....


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Man I really hope you find her. Leave a blanket or what ever she sleeps on at the place you parked the truck. A long time ago my friend lost his dog on a hunt, we left her blanket there and when we drove up at first light the next morning to look for her, she was laying on the blanket.

Good luck, I really hope you find her.


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

yes it was the wrong number and that ksl add was her... I will leave a story about it tonight..


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

Well ill try and explain the best to my knowledge.. sorry if its hard to read my typing.
So friday we lost her. looked for her till dark. no where to be found. come home and get a call that my wallet is found from the week before. So that was good news. Go back saturday morning before its light and she was not there. hiked for 4 hours and nothing anywhere.
Got some posters made up and gave people my number all around the canyon. (guess it didn't do much good with the wrong number :roll: ) So we come home and wake my brother up and go up sage hen hunting up by parkvally , yesterday afternoon and this morning since its the only week we could. So i did not have cell phone service for 24 hours. Ended up with my two birds, dad had one and brother could not hit a bird for the life of him. Get off the mountain around 3 today and get service. i had some voice mails so i knew something with the dog was up. Rob (12 volt) tried to call me like 30 times and left 3 messages about her. So i called him back and he seemed pretty happy i finally called him back. so he tells me that him and someone else looked for her saturday (thanks alot rob) and then found her add on ksl. Someone had found her, and had her at his house as a lot of you already prob know. So after a long discussion he finally let shane pick her up. The guy was thinking about charging for animal cruelty because she is so skinny so they sent him pictures of her dad and everything showing that's just how EP's are. Thank you very much Rob, Shane, Ryan, Alan, and anyone else involved in getting her back, and thanks for everyone's concern. i will be going to shanes house in an hour or so to pick her up.


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey, that's great! I'm glad you got your dog back. That must be a big relief. I was thinking about this thread earlier today when I was out with my dog. Sometimes good things happen.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Great ending


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Glad to help Rabbitslayer. She is a nice little girl and should bring alot of hunting success in the future. Now we will have to see what we can do to lose her on some chukars! Let is get cold and we will go after them.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I saw your flyers up there yesterday. I kept an eye out but never saw anything. I am very happy to hear you found her. 

Bret


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Im glad you got her back.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I've been through that--and it's rough! Glad you got her back!


----------



## FetchExpress (Oct 29, 2007)

Been there done that and it aint fun!!!!!! I am very happy that you got the dog back!

Awesome!


----------

